# Do all of my users need the PowerPivot add-in to use my pivot tables?



## Jami2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Another rookie question here...  If I set up a pivot table using PowerPivot and then send it to someone that does not have PowerPivot, will they be able to use the pivot table (i.e. use existing report filters that I created)?  I have a co-worker getting the error "Initialization of Data Source Failed" and is unable to use the drop-down filters.  My guess is this might be the reason but wanted to verify.  Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## ruve1k (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, they need PowerPivot installed to manipulate the pivot table in any way. Without PowerPivot they can only see the values as the PT was last saved.


----------



## Jami2 (Feb 14, 2012)

I figured that was the case.  Thanks!


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 15, 2012)

The only exception of course is if you have PowerPivot server, your colleagues can just consume the reports in their browser, as demonstrated in these live PowerPivot apps:

https://insights.hostedpowerpivot.com/sites/Demo/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## mdrew9 (Feb 15, 2012)

If your using only the client version and you load on Sharepoint to open in the browser does the user still need Powerpivot?


----------



## powerpivotpro (Feb 15, 2012)

Consumers of the reports who are using the reports strictly in the browser, from SharePoint, do NOT need PowerPivot installed.  They don't even need EXCEL installed actually, nor do they even need to be running Windows.

Those demos above - try them out from a computer that doesn't have PowerPivot installed.  They work just fine


----------



## odd_analyst (May 24, 2016)

Technically speaking, users who have normal pivot table functionality in their Excel workbook can in fact use a ivot table that was created using PowerPivot. They just won't be able to view the source data in the PowerPivot window.

For example, for Excel 2010 users who don't have PowerPivot but were sent a workbook that has a PowerPivot Pivot Table, just click anywhere in the pivot table and under the 'Options' tab located in the ribbon you'll see a sub-tab 'Show'. Click on the 'Field List' button and you'll then have access to all visible measures and fields from PowerPivot.

Even better, if you want to create a new pivot table from the source data, insert a new pivot table, choose the data you want to analyse by selecting 'Use an external data source' and then click 'choose connection'. Select a connection in the workbook, which will be a data model and voilà - you have an ordinary Pivot Table sourced from PowerPivot.

Cheers,
odd_analyst


----------

